# Mama Latte by Anonymous (~BBW, Feeding, Lesbian, Sex, Lactation, MWG)



## WG Story Drone (Mar 31, 2009)

(_~BBW, Feeding, Lesbianism, Lactation, ~Sex, ~MWG - _To grow into a part an actress must visit a very unusual nutritionist)

*Mama Latte
By Anonymous*
(Migrated from the Weight Room _Anonymous Archives_)

*Part One - The Plan *​
Claire stood in the dressing room she had been shown to. She was auditioning for a part in a new play by an up and coming playwright. Up 'til now she had gone to several auditions, all of which had not proved fruitful. There was a loud knock on the door and a voice outside said, "Time now!" 
 
Claire opened the door and followed the stagehand to the audition room. Once inside, she could see four people, all women about 35 to 45, mostly slim and wealthy looking. The first called out, "Over here dear, let us get a good look at you." 

Claire walked slowly over to the waiting women. 

"Hi!" she said nervously. "I'm Claire." 

"Hello, Claire, let's start by reading some script - start at page 34 and read 'till we tell you to stop." 

Claire read the passage and enacted the various moods and emotions well. She was fully immersed in the role when the first woman said, "Okay, that's great. Would you mind waiting back in your dressing room while we confer?" 

Claire obliged, turned on her heel and left the stage. 

The four women began to discuss the pros and cons of each applicant. They decided that Claire was definitely the best of the bunch. Sylvia, the producer of the play said, "She's certainly got the character's personality and mannerisms correct. I think she'll do, but..."

The third woman, Rachel, interrupted her. "She's supposed to be a woman that's 250Lbs and has a big butt!"

"I know," continued Sylvia, "What can we do to get round this problem? She really is the best we've seen."

Julie, the fourth woman, raised her hand and announced, "I know just the person. Someone who can help us out, someone who will make her larger."

"Who is this then, Julie? How can they help? Do they make padded suits or something?" questioned Sylvia.

"Oh no, no, nothing as elaborate as that. No, I mean that she can make her get fat."

There was a stunned silence. Then after a short while, the second woman, Mel, asked, "How on earth can this woman make Claire get fat enough before the opening night?

"Simple," replied Julie, "she's a self confessed lesbian, and she feeds girls with her breast milk. She works over at the Bromsgrove Institute; she's a nutritionist who was working on a fast growth enhancing drug to promote fast growth of babies in the third world."

Mel looked at the other women; they all seemed to have a devious smile on their faces, thinking about what they could do to Claire.

Julie continued, "Mama Latte is what they call her, although her real name is Elizabeth or Liz as she prefers to be called. She got the name Mama Latte because of her breast milk - it was an experiment she carried out on herself with this new drug. It has a hundred times the calories of full cream and also has a component that makes babies feed well."

"There is a BUT, though, isn't there?" added Rachel.

"Well, yes, there was a problem," continued Julie. "She found that the experiment had caused her milk to be too rich for the babies and also that she could not reverse the effects of the drugs on her breasts. As a result, they grew to double their original size - now 52FF and her nipples are about an inch long and half an inch wide." 

Julie noticed the other women squirming in their seats. The thought of such wonderful breasts was clearly stimulating, and knowing that Mama Latte was a lesbian had made them all wonder what it must be like to suck on such a delicious sounding pair of breasts. Even Julie herself found the thought of being fed like a baby by some super mother was highly erotic.

"Now, as I was saying, Mama Latte discovered something very much to her liking. She found out that the drug in her breast milk had an unexpected side effect; it was also an aphrodisiac. She found that if a girl started to suck on her tits, she would rapidly become so sexually excited that she could not stop herself from feeding on the rich milk. Mama would also get a huge orgasm from this. The only problem for the succession of girls that Mama had as lovers was that they all got very fat." 

"We've got to meet this Mama Latte," said Sylvia. The rest agreed. They were all intrigued by the thought of this super fattening milk. 

Rachel excused herself from the group and went off to the toilets. The talk of huge breasts and nipples spouting fattening milk was more than she could stand. She locked herself in to one of the cubicles.

She was trembling, not from fear but with pent-up sexual frustration. She fumbled with her loose jogging bottoms, untied the pull cord and thrust them to the floor, quickly and impatiently she tore down her knickers sat down on the toilet seat and began massaging her wet pussy. She couldn't get the image of being fattened up by a huge breasted woman out of her head; the more she thought about it the more frantically she fingered herself to a climax. 

_I have got to see this woman, _she thought to herself. 

She tidied herself up and redressed to meet back up with the others. Claire was waiting in the dressing room again. Just when she thought that she had been deserted, in came Sylvia, Rachel, Mel, and Julie. 

"We would like to offer you the part of Pauline," announced Sylvia, "but there are some conditions."

"Conditions?" replied Claire.

"Now let us try to explain..."

The four women had decided to come up with a ploy to get Claire and Mama Latte together without arousing any suspicion on Claire's part. They had decided to tell Claire that the play demanded a scene in which there was a sexual encounter with another woman, and this encounter would require her to suck the woman's nipple for about 30 seconds.

Together they thought that it would be best to tell Claire that Mama Latte was a specialist in sexual acting techniques. She would show Claire how to overcome any problems she might have with doing something that she would not normally consider doing. Claire would be told to practice the nipple-sucking scene until she felt more confident. This they thought would be more than enough time to get Claire hooked on the fattening milk.

They had about six weeks to get Claire as fat as they needed, so after talking to her in the dressing room they waited for her reaction.

"Okay, let me get this right, you want me to do a scene where I have a lesbian encounter, and in which I've just got to suck another girl's tits." 

"That's it. It is only about 30 seconds long - what do you say?" asked Sylvia.

Claire thought for a minute or so. She looked puzzled, then said, "I'm a little bit concerned about the nipple bit - do I have to do that?"

Julie spoke up and replied, "How would you like to get some professional acting coaching on this, to help you get used to the idea?"

"Yes, that would be good. I want to do the part, but I'm just a bit nervous about the sex scene. This person - who are they, and how can they help?"

"Well," answered Julie, "Her name is Liz, and she specializes in difficulties with acting parts of a sexual nature. She will take you through the scene and help you to overcome your fear or dislikes."

Claire slapped her hand on her knee and said, "That sounds great. I will definitely take the part, but there's just one more thing. I've had a quick read through of the script here, and the character Pauline is supposed to be quite fat - how are we going to get around that?"

The four women looked knowingly at each other, and more or less in unison said, "Don't worry about that, we'll think of something."

They made a date with Mama and Claire for two weeks time. 

Rachel fumbled with the small card that she had picked up from Sylvia's desk. On it was the address of Mama Latte. She held it up and compared the numbers on the card and the door - this was the place.

She knocked on the heavy wooden door, which made a loud booming noise within. Faint footsteps could be heard hurrying over a stone floor. The door opened, and a tall woman with dark shoulder length hair, huge pert tits and noticeably prominent nipples stood before her. "Hi, I'm Rachel from the Palace Theatre. Can I talk to you about a new play that we're putting on?"

The woman in the doorway spoke softly and smiled, "Sure, welcome for now - and you can come in any time."

She led Rachel along a narrow hallway and into a comfortable room at the other end. Rachel kept looking at the woman's large tits, and marveled at how they didn't seem to droop or sag, just sway and wobble as she walked. Although the woman was wearing a large baggy tee shirt, it was easy to see the outline of her breasts.

Once inside the room, the woman turned and said, "Here, come in and sit down." 

Rachel initially sat on a large deep armchair. The woman sat facing her and said, "No, come and sit here next to me." 

Rachel did as she was asked. The woman looked at Rachel's lithe body, and seemed to be making some sort of mental notes. "I'm Liz, nice to meet you. You're a very attractive woman - has anyone ever told you that?" 

Rachel stuttered and looked coyly away.

"Sorry, Rachel, I didn't mean to be quite so bold. Now what did you want to ask me?"

Rachel was slightly embarrassed and was conscious that she was turning red in the face. "Well it's just that, well, we... I've heard that they call you Mama Latte. I am curious to find out more about you."

Liz looked slightly surprised, but then mellowed and said, "How much do you want to know?"

Liz moved closer to Rachel and playfully rested her hand on her shoulder. Rachel was getting quite hot; she could sense Liz's sexual intent and was getting turned on. She leaned back in to the cushion and made it easier for Liz to see her blouse. As she did this, her nipples began to make themselves known.

"Wait there a minute, Rachel. I must just get of this hot tee shirt." Liz got up and went into another room. 

Two minutes later she returned, she was now wearing a Chinese style silk top and matching leggings. The top was filled to capacity with her bulging tits; it seemed to thrust them outward an up even more. The soft shiny silk allowed her large nipples to poke pronounced peaks in the fabric. Liz came back to the chair and sat down beside Rachel again. "There, that's better, don't you think?"

Rachel was wide-eyed and speechless, squirming in her seat and conscious of her own display of sexual readiness. All she could do was reply in a faint little voice was "Beautiful!" 

Liz raised her hand to Rachel's head and ran her fingers through her hair. "Are you sure you want me to talk about how I became Mama Latte? I think you would find it much more fun if I showed you instead."

She ran her fingers down the tresses of Rachel's hair, and then down her shoulder and lightly over her waiting nipple, which stood erect instantly. Rachel shuddered and stared at the fastenings on Liz's tunic.

Liz leaned in toward Rachel's face. "Would you like to see more?"

"Yea..." Before Rachel could reply, Liz moved her pouting lips over Rachel's, and, with the tip of her tongue, licked Rachel's lips seductively. Then she gently took hold of Rachel's hand, and placed it on her heaving chest. "Does this feel nice? Why don't you undo these little fasteners and see if you like what you see."

Rachel started to undo the clasps of the tunic with trembling hands. She undid three when suddenly the pressure of Liz's huge bust forced the remaining clasps open. Her tits almost leapt out at Rachel's face. They came to rest just in front of Rachel's watering mouth. Rachel was reduced to a quivering rubble; the sexual power of Liz's presence was overpowering; she was helpless - her body available for pleasuring. Liz ran her hands over her enormous breasts, cupping each one and offering it toward Rachel.

She whispered sensually, "Touch them, feel their roundness."

Rachel looked in awe at the perfect globes, and then focused on the nipples. They were big and brown, but still soft. She reached out an extended finger and lightly stroked the dormant mound that was Liz's nipple. The nipple seemed to darken slightly, and then began to rise. It got thicker and longer - and longer and longer until it was over an inch long. A small greasy drip began to form on the end. Liz rubbed the huge nipple with her finger and caught the drip on its tip. She offered her finger to Rachel's mouth and smeared it on her lips. Rachel's natural reaction was to lick her lips. The next instant she was in heaven; the taste was so full and sweet, smooth and creamy, she felt warm and very aroused. 

Rachel was already getting wet; she pinched the rigid nipple and offered it to her watering mouth. She encompassed the whole thing in her lips, and then started to suck. There was a short pause then a small amount of creamy tasting milk dripped in to her mouth, followed by a steadily increasing flow. A sensation of sheer bliss came over Rachel, a warm feeling washed over her belly, she felt like she wanted to lie there floating forever. 

Suddenly there was a massive surge of pleasure from her pussy; her tits had become extra sensitive and pink. After about 20 seconds she had the uncontrollable urge to suck faster and harder, she began to pull large amounts of milk in to her hungry mouth. "That's it, my baby, mama will make you grow nice and big,"

Liz began to explore Rachel's body, she moved her finger over her belly, and it was beginning to swell with the quantity of milk she was consuming. She began to fondle Rachel's own hard little nipples - Rachel moaned in appreciation. After about ten minutes Rachel's belly was rounding up, a delicate roll of fat was already forming and pushing a new round curve out from under the waistband of her joggers. Liz untied the pull cord. "Let's give you some growing room!" she said. 

Then she pulled the joggers off, exposing Rachel's sexy lacy lingerie. She could see the fat forming on her thighs; they were plumping up along with the cheeks of her butt. Cute little love handles were forming around Rachel's waist, which was growing thicker by the minute. Finally, after about 20 minutes Rachel had a massive orgasm. She seemed to pass it on to Liz, who was shuddering with pleasure. The large nipple popped out of Rachel's mouth leaving a trickle of creamy milk running down her rounding chin. 

After about an hour, Rachel awoke to find herself back in the chair. Her belly was round and soft with the newly acquired fat. She felt how tight her joggers were now, and how flabby and wobbly her legs and ass had become. Her over indulgence had taken its toll. She felt so cozy and wanted to have more milk, but Liz said no, she didn't want her to be sick. "You've taken enough for one day, my little dumpling!" 

She smiled a seductive smile, "If you like the fuller feeling, you are always welcome to come around and see me. I would love to see you again. You will develop beautifully." 

During the course of the next few days, Rachel's weight began to increase further, she was certainly filling out. She put on a large roll around her waist, and her butt became much rounder and fuller; her thighs were rubbing noticeably and she was getting a rounder face. 

The following week the four women met up to discuss the progress of the play. Rachel came in; she was wearing a new pair of larger jogging bottoms - at least two sizes bigger than the original pair. They covered her larger body, but could do nothing to disguise the wobbling and shaking of all the soft fat within. The women looked at Rachel in surprise and disbelief. 

Sylvia was the first to speak, "Er, hi, Rachel, we were wondering if you were going to show up today," then hesitantly added, "you seem to have put on some weight, haven't you?"

Rachel went pink in the face, and sheepishly admitted to her visit to Mama Latte. "I was so curious to find out if this woman could really do what Julie said she could. Well, I can safely say that the answer is a definite YES!"

"My word, you must have gained about 30 lbs!" blurted Mel. "What was she like? Tell us all about her - did you get turned on by her?"

Rachel sat down on a nearby stool. Her butt was now visibly overhanging to top; her thighs were spread wide and her belly nestled on their tops. Even the larger joggers were straining at the seams. "Well, actually, so far I've gained 37Lbs, mostly as you can see; around my belly. I've gone up two sizes in clothes, and my bra size has gone from a 36B to a 38C." 

She adjusted her position on the tiny stool. "Liz was just wonderful. She is so sexy. I have never thought of myself as a lesbian, and have never had any crushes on other women. When I saw her and especially her beautiful tits, and those nipples - well, I just had to have them in my mouth. I knew the consequences of taking the milk, but I didn't seem to care. And now, I just want more. The feeling of all this extra fat on my body is so sensual - I actually feel like I want to get even fatter." 

Mel looked at the other women; they were all staring at Rachel's bloated form. She wondered if they were all thinking the same thoughts, the same thoughts she was thinking - how she wanted to feel the fullness and softness of Rachel's fattened body. It seemed to draw her attention, suck her in to its soft mystery. The effect on the women was similar to the effect that pheromones have on animals. Mel thought that they would all end up as fat as barrels if they could not resist these strong urges. 

Julie was having the same feelings, she decided to just go ahead and ask Rachel, "Rachel, you look fabulous; the weight has made you look so nice. Would you mind if I touched your soft belly. I mean, I just want to see...?" 

"Don't worry, Julie. I would really love to show you my new body. I'm sure the others would also like to see - am I right, girls?"

They all replied, "Yes!" in unison.

Rachel stood up. She unfastened the pull cord on her joggers; her belly sprang forward an inch and quivered. She pulled up her tee shirt and exposed the flabby flesh of her stomach; she then bent down to pull her joggers off, causing about five rolls to form on her belly. She stood back up and removed her bra. 

The women were speechless with wonder. Julie moved forward and placed her hand on Rachel's protruding belly. Sylvia did the same, as did Mel. In just moments the three women were squeezing, pinching, slapping and wobbling the soft fat of Rachel's body. Rachel was becoming aroused; her nipples hardened and became pinker. The next thing she knew was that a pair of lips softly began to kiss and nibble at them. A hand slid beneath the silk of her panties. The world began to spin; lights were flashing in her eyes and her whole body felt warm and weightless. 

Time passed effortlessly. She opened her eyes and saw all of the women in similar states. She was smiling within; she knew she had to get these beauties to see Mama Latte. They all needed to be fattened up. They all WANTED to be fattened up. Above all, she wanted to get much fatter, much, much fatter.


----------



## The Id (Apr 1, 2009)

What an oldie goldie!


----------



## WG Story Drone (Apr 3, 2009)

*Part Two - The Fattening​*Mama Latte opened the door. She smiled to see Rachel's chubby face beaming back at her and motioned her inside. "You're looking good enough to eat, Rachel!" She closed the door and followed Rachel along the hallway. She watched as her new disciple walked ahead of her; she could see the newly deposited fat was quivering and wobbling as she walked. She was pleased with her creativity and loved the size and shape that Rachel's butt and thighs had become. 

They sat down in the living room. Rachel found the chair was rather snugger fitting than before.

Liz looked at Rachel and smiled knowingly, "You seem to have filled out a bit since we last met. You know why that is, don't you?"

Rachel grinned, and replied, "I feel so much fuller and more womanly than before I met you. I knew what your milk would do to me - I knew I would get fat." She paused and placed her hand on her bulging belly. "Having you fill me with your rich milk has also given me so much more than the physical effects. I have also begun to feel a new sexuality growing within me."

"Hmm, you mean you get turned on by women now?" asked Liz.

Rachel leaned over to Liz and touched her face, "I have such strong feelings for you. I don't understand what I want to happen, but I do know that I want you to suckle me again." She moved the backs of her fingers across Liz's cheek, and then drew them over her lips. "Feed me; let me take your milk." 

Liz stood up and beckoned Rachel to do the same. She looked at Rachel's body and marveled at how her milk had transformed her - she liked what she saw very much. "Rachel, you have become so beautiful. I see that you have responded well to my fatty milk. I adore your lovely soft belly, and your ass is so full and round." She stopped and stood in thought for a moment. "I want to see you grow fat, but I want you to help me to do something for my own sake."

Rachel looked concerned, "Why, yes, but what's the matter?"

"Don't look so worried, Rachel; it's not bad news. No, what I would like you to do is..." she hesitated briefly, then took Rachel's hand and pressed it against her huge bust. "I would like to give you the enhancing drug - I want you to be able to feed me the fattening milk, as my own milk has no effect on me."

She looked rueful and continued; "I've wanted to be fat for so long. I 
couldn't believe my luck when I discovered that I was immune to my own milk. As for you, my love, I have only dreamed of someone like you - someone who actually wants my love and my milk. So many girls have run out in horror at the sight of their new body, but you actually want it, and I think you want to love me, too." 

Rachel embraced Liz, although she had a job getting her arms around the bulk of her breasts. She looked in to Liz's eyes then kissed her gently on the lips. "I think I'm falling in love with you. I think I know now what I want - I want you."

"Will you take the drug for me?" Liz asked in a pained voice.

"I would love to. I can't wait to see that body begin to expand and get soft," was the excited reply.

"Just one thing, though," added Rachel. "I've got some friends that are ripe for fattening. How do you fancy getting together with them and letting them suckle on you...and me as well?"

Liz was elated; she flung her arms around Rachel's large waist and ass, "Oh Rachel, I love you! I can't think of a better idea. I must just go and get the drug.

Liz returned after a few minutes, carrying a small syringe in her hand. It contained a pinkish, slightly cloudy liquid. She unbuttoned Rachel's top and removed it. She took a pre-soaked swab and dabbed Rachel's breasts. She picked up the syringe and paused. "Are you really sure you want this. You know it is irreversible?"

Rachel said nothing; instead, she pushed Liz's hand toward her waiting breasts. The needle punctured the flesh and discharged its magical contents. Rachel suddenly became flushed; a hot sensation surged across her breasts, and her nipples tingled and grew hard. She felt a wave of contractions in her 
Pussy. Her breasts grew in magnitude until finally she was gripped by a massive orgasm and collapsed into Liz's waiting arms. 

She was dreaming, or at least she felt like she was - wasn't she? There was a feeling of warmth all over her, and a sensation of something heavy resting on her, making it slightly harder to breathe. She could hear a voice in he distance, gradually getting clearer and louder, "Rachel! Rachel, can you hear me?"

She opened her eyes, and there was Liz, smiling her radiant smile, "Welcome back. I was getting a bit worried that you would never wake up." She sat on the edge of the bed that she had put Rachel in.

"You've been out for three days now - how do you feel?"

"Three days!" Rachel gasped; she suddenly came fully around. She also realized the sensation of extra weight on her chest was due to her enlarged breasts. "My god! They've grown so big." 

She cupped her newly enlarged tits in her hands and felt the weight of them; she explored their surface and marveled at the new size. She noticed that the nipples had become large and thick. With an exploratory finger, she dabbed the brown lump; it began to lift and inflate and spurt a small creamy droplet from the tip. She sighed with contentment. 

"Liz, I can't believe it. My tits are so sensual - and so big."

"They haven't finished growing yet, my dear. They will double that size by the end of the week," said Liz with a deep husky tone. Her mouth was already watering at the delights to come. 

By the end of the week, Rachel's tits were almost as big as Liz's and seemed to defy the sagging that normally occurs at such extremes of size. Her nipples had grown slightly larger, too.

Rachel felt so horny that she could hardly stop herself from jumping on to Liz when she entered the bedroom. "You look like you're ready to me," said Liz, placing a tray of food on the bed next to Rachel's thigh. "I've brought us some lovely shortbread that I have just made. It's a family recipe. They're very good; try one," she passed one up to Rachel's waiting lips, which parted
and allowed Liz to slide the whole thing in. "Hmm, was that nice?"

Rachel nodded and replied, "They are just divine."

Liz picked another and offered it to Rachel's mouth, whilst her other hand had began to tease her newly grown nipples. Immediately Rachel shuddered, and let out a slight moan of pleasure. "Ooh Liz, that feels so good. Don't stop." 

Another shortbread came between her lips, "Liz, are you trying to make me get fat? You want to be careful that someone doesn't start feeding you up, fattening you, making you grow bigger and bigger. Is that what you want? I think it is, isn't it?"

Liz pinched Rachel's hardened nipple between her fingers and squeezed a large drop of milk from its tip. Then, as if to take control, Rachel pulled herself up and pushed Liz on to the bed, then straddled her with her knees on either side of Liz's trunk. She pulled her massive jugs over toward Liz's mouth and, with her fingers, pushed the fat nipple in to Liz's watering mouth. 

Liz felt a strong urge to suck, so powerful that she had no defense - not that she wanted to resist. She took a huge gulp as the first drops of the lovely fatty milk passed in to her. She felt the warm sensation that Rachel had felt when she first took the milk. The feeling surged to her belly and butt and ran down her thighs. Rachel was moaning with delight as Liz tugged on her tits and sucked greedily. She reached down to the tray and continued to eat the rich shortbread. It was so oily, and she knew Liz had put much more lard into it than the recipe demanded. 

"This is going to make me fatter still," she thought as she finished the last of the twenty slices. She looked down to her own belly and tried to imagine it three or four times bigger. That thought made her cum; she shivered and shook as it passed over. After about twenty minutes, she noticed Liz's belly was inflating, pushing upward toward her. She was getting so turned on; she began to play with her pussy as Liz continued to pull huge amounts of milk into her mouth - she seemed to be insatiable. Just then, a huge wave of pleasure swept over Rachel as she had a mammoth orgasm, making her shriek and claw at Liz's softening butt. "Ooh! Ooh, my god, aah!" 

She collapsed on to Liz who had now finally stopped sucking. The couple lay where they were and drifted in to a restful and contented sleep. 

When she woke, Liz shouted with delight; she saw that she had made a rip in her skirt because of the swelling fat of her belly. Her thighs were touching at the tops and her arms seemed to be rounder and much softer. All her clothes were now far too tight. "Rachel, my love, look how fat you've made me get."

Rachel turned and smiled a wicked smile at her, "You're not finished yet; you'll continue to fatten up for the next few days as well, and then I'll feed you some more."

"You seem to like my shortbread." Liz remarked, looking at the new rolls developing around Rachel's sides. "I made it extra fattening, for little piggies!" 

Looking at Rachel's plump body, Liz said, "How are you going to face all your friends in the theatre looking so big and fat?"

"They've seen me this size already - what do you mean?" Rachel looked confused, but wasn't really aware of anything odd, when suddenly Liz's hand pushed around the back of Rachel's head and pushed her face on to her tits. Then in a flash Liz's giant nipple was in her mouth, disgorging large amounts of the super fattening milk in to her. 

Three days on, and the theatre group were meeting. All of the women were there, Sylvia, Mel, and Julie.

There was a sudden breeze as the door down the hall was opened. Footsteps echoed down the hall, sounding very heavy. The women were transfixed when Rachel and Liz strode in to the audition rooms.

Rachel had gone from being plump to being quite fat now; she was losing her neck and sporting three chins. She had grown a huge ass and legs that wobbled like jelly. She had a huge chest and a smile to match. Liz had become soft and plump, her ass had also grown. The two women stood there smiling at the expressions of wonderment on the three others women's faces. 

Julie broke the ice and announced, "You must be Mama Latte?"

"Call me Liz, dear, please" said Liz in a silky voice. "I've heard a lot about you all from Rachel here." She moved her hand toward Rachel.

"You've grown some," said Julie, rather pensively looking at Rachel's growing frame. "You look great actually," she continued.

"Thanks, Julie, you look well yourself, as do all of you here. Well, you all look rather undernourished, but we might be able to help out there." 

They all sat down and began to talk about their experiences and the further plans to get Claire to gain some weight for the part she was playing. Due to all their own escapades, they had to delay Claire's fattening meeting with Mama Latte. They agreed to call Claire and tell her to come along to meet Liz the next week. The evening drew on, and the women became more relaxed and comfortable. Rachel's ballooning size was the subject of their curiosity for the most part, as well as the formidable Mama Latte. Julie seemed to be getting rather interested in Liz's tits and kept eyeing the new rolls of flab on her belly. Rachel had also noticed Sylvia's glances at her huge ass. Liz and Rachel looked at each other and grinned, Liz winked at Rachel. "Julie. How big are your tits?" Liz asked suddenly.

"Erm, well, I..." Julie flustered, "about 34B, I think - why?"

"Are you happy with them, or would you like them if they got bigger?" Liz added, looking directly in to Julie's eyes with a seductive lick of her upper lip.

Julie began to feel moistness between her legs, and nervously answered, "I wish I had bigger tits, I've always been small." She seemed to despair.

Rachel the added, "We are all grown ups here, Julie, would you mind letting
Liz see your tits?"

Liz noticed Sylvia's eyes were once more looking at Rachel's fat ass, and she suddenly interjected, "Hey, why don't you three all show us you tits together, come on, don't be shy." 

Sylvia, Mel, and Julie, all took off their tops with no real complaints; in fact, they also took of their skirts and leggings etc.... They all sat back down with just their panties on.

Rachel and Liz both stood up and said, "Well, it's not fair to be sitting here fully clothed is it." And both began to undress each other. Liz gently unbuttoned Rachel's shirt and removed her enormous bra. Then she loosened the waistband of her skirt, which fell to the floor exposing the rich fat belly and dimpled cellulite covered thighs. She lightly stroked Rachel's breasts and seductively cupped them and tweaked her nipples, making them grow. The onlookers were drooling; Julie's little tits were sporting lovely hard little nipples and her panties wore a wet patch. Sylvia was unconsciously stroking at the front of her panties, she had slightly bigger tits than Julie, about 36 C. Mel sat staring at Sylvia's fingers as they worked away on her pussy. Sylvia was shocked to find that her tits were now being fondled by Mel. 

Rachel turned to start undressing Liz, they watched; as the women were getting more and more horny with every item of clothing that came off. Rachel slapped 
Liz's ass and made it ripple delightfully. She turned Liz around and kissed her nipples to make them grow. Julie was sweating, and the wet patch on her panties was getting bigger. Sylvia was now playing with Mel's pussy, pushing two fingers deep inside her, whilst Mel was licking and sucking Sylvia's nipples. Rachel bent down in front of Julie and ran her hand around the outline of her small chest, coming to rest on her hard nipples. "You would look so good if you gained a bit of weight you know. Your little titties would grow bigger as well. Feel the size of mine, go on, pick one up and feel the weight." She was whispering now, "Yes, that's it, now feel the softness of my body, how good that fat feels, yes." 

Julie was feeling the soft blubber around Rachel's body, lifting her huge tits and imagining the weight on her. "Is that nice, Julie? Do you like the softness of my body, the way my fat wobbles to the touch? You want it, too, don't you?

Julie replied in a trance like state, "Oh Rachel, I want to taste Mama Latte's milk."

Rachel moved in to her and popped her nipple in to Julie's mouth. Julie began to suck heavily. Her belly almost instantly began to swell. 

Whilst all that was happening, Liz was surveying her two beauties. Sylvia was watching intently what was happening to Julie and Rachel. Rachel's almost liquid ass fascinated her, the way that each little movement she made, sent ripples and tremors up and down the surface of the fat. Liz teased Sylvia's nipples, making her suddenly turn her attention to her. Mel was also suddenly aware of the intent that Liz had in her eyes.

"You seem to like Rachel's big fat sexy ass, Sylvia. Does it turn you on?" she asked, still fingering her nipples. She looked down at Sylvia's belly, which was not flat at all. She was already slightly chubby around the waist and had soft looking thighs. "You look like you could put on weight easily, Sylvia. How do you think you would like an ass like Rachel's?" She pinched a small roll of flab at Sylvia's side. "Have you ever wondered what it might be like to go from chubby to plump? Would that be enough, how about going from plump to fat - or fat to fatter? You need not stop there, what about getting fatter and fatter?"

Mel suddenly shouted to Sylvia, "Don't listen, she's trying to fatten you up. 
Don't you see, she's luring you to feed on her fat milk."

Sylvia and Liz both turned to look at Mel; Sylvia was annoyed that Mel had spoilt her enjoyment of Liz's soft caresses. She looked at Liz and then at Mel again, she gently reached out her hand to Mel's tits. Liz saw what she was thinking and did the same. They quickly made her get wet. Liz began to rub at Mel's pussy, getting faster and deeper all the time. Mel was starting to get carried away in her pleasure. She found Sylvia's nipple in her mouth and began to tease and suck at it. Sylvia nodded to Liz. Deftly and quickly Liz substituted Sylvia's nipple with her own; Mel could not resist, the powerful aphrodisiacs began to take hold immediately. Mel's fate was sealed.

Sylvia watched as Mel was uncontrollably fattening herself up. Sylvia looked pleased with herself; she reached out and patted the slight bulge of fat on Mel's growing belly. "You've nearly got as much fat on you as I have now," she 
crowed.

"You enjoy watching girls get fat do you?" Liz inquired.

"Yes, I do actually. I never realized it before, but I do," Sylvia answered.

"Would you enjoy watching me fatten you up as much?" Liz asked sensually.

"I think I might. I'm a bit chubby now; I wouldn't mind being a bit plump," 
Sylvia volunteered.

Liz took hold of her other huge tit and gently pushed it in to Sylvia's waiting mouth. She was unable to help herself when she suddenly started to gulp furiously at the milk.

"I think you may find that you'll be a lot fatter than just plump!" Liz said with a devious look in her eyes. 

Three hours passed, the evening turned to night, and the women remained in the auditioning rooms. By now, Julie had begun to look nicely rounded and plump; there was even a suggestion of fat on her tits. Sylvia and Mel were both beginning to grow noticeably. 

After a further hour of feeding the beauties, both Liz and Rachel stopped and rested. The time was getting on and the theatre was due to close. The women all lumbered upright and began to get dressed. Julie was unable to zip up her jeans, and her new belly would not allow her to button up her shirt. Sylvia and Mel also had similar problems. Liz said to them that they should expect to continue gaining weight for the next few days. She also said that any fattening foods they ate in the next few days would have three of four times the normal effects on their bodies. Mel looked at Liz and Sylvia with a scowl. The women all agreed to meet again there in a week's time. 

The following week they all met up again. Liz was fatter now; she'd been eating piles of the shortbreads she had been making. She had a beautiful double chin, thick fat arms and huge blubbery thighs and an even more enormous ass. Rachel was swelling faster and faster, she was at least 500lbs now; her belly was massive, and it sagged down over her thighs. She had about six huge rolls of fat on her sides; even her tits were now fattening and sagging more. Sylvia was plump, verging on fat. She had large bulges around her midriff and a large protruding belly. She had jeans that were two sizes bigger than before, and they were starting to burst open, her bra size was now 42 DD. Julie had gotten the fattest of the three women. She was now approaching 300lbs; her tits had blossomed and were now 38D. She loved being fat, she begged Liz to feed her up to Rachel's size. Mel was the smallest; she had not gained significantly since before; they all thought she had been dieting. Her belly was still plump, but she was looking only slightly over chubby. 

They all sat and talked about the meeting the next day between Claire and Liz. 
Claire was going to be surprised when she saw the women had all ballooned so quickly and got so fat, so they chose Mel to meet her and take her to Mama Latte the next day. That way she would just think Mel was eating a bit too much and had got slightly fatter since the last meeting. 

As arranged, the next day, Mel met up with Claire outside Liz's house. They were slightly too early, so Mel suggested that they went and had a coffee at the nearby pastry shop. Claire sat down in a booth while Mel went to get a drink and some cakes.

She returned to the booth and sat down. "Here, I bought some cakes with our coffees."

"Oh great, fresh cream turnovers, my favorite," said Claire jubilantly. She stuffed the cake in to her mouth and ate it with gusto. Mel was slightly shocked, but thought no more of it; she sipped her coffee and ate her cake. 

"So you're having weight problems, too, are you, heh, heh!" chuckled Claire, noticing the prominent bulge of her new belly fat. Mel looked slightly indignant and replied, "I am actually losing weight at the moment; it's just a temporary upset."

"Sorry, I didn't mean to be rude. Actually I think you look much better with the extra pounds - more feminine and sensual."

Mel was blushing; she had rarely been paid such a compliment before.

"Really, do you think so? I look better with this bulging belly?"

"Seriously, yes. I don't think you should lose weight. Now! It's my turn to get the drinks." She got up and went to the counter to order some more drinks. 
She returned with a large tray.

"There we are, I got us some more cakes and creamy milkshakes. Here you have this cream éclair."

She put the bun in to Mel's mouth with a giggle. Then offered her another one. "Go on, we've got to get that weight back on you somehow; now drink up these shakes." She pushed both of the shakes toward Mel.

"What are you trying to do, Claire?" asked Mel firmly.

"You needed a bit of encouragement in the right direction - upwards!" Claire said with a twinkle in her eye.

Mel took the shakes, and drank them both. Then to her surprise, Claire pushed the four remaining éclairs toward Mel. "Go on Mel, eat them up. I want to see them all gone," Claire said in a schoolmistress fashion.

Mel began to hold back; she still didn't know why Claire was doing this to 
her.

Claire sighed and said, "Well, it looks like I'm going to have to feed them all to you myself; now come on, open wide." She forced the first one into Mel's mouth before she could object. Then she began on the second piece, rubbing the bulge of Mel's belly as they went.

Mel was beginning to enjoy the sensation of being stuffed with food involuntarily, almost like being force-fed. She finally finished the last one. She looked at Claire who was beaming at her. "There you are, that was easy, I even think you look fatter already."

Mel seemed to be pleased. She did like the idea of being forcibly fed; she felt slightly horny - she was going to enjoy seeing Claire being fattened up in front of her. She also felt like she wanted Rachel or Liz to give her some of their milk. Perhaps she did want to be fat, after all. 

Mel and Claire arrived at Liz's home; they were met at the door and ushered inside. Claire saw Liz waddling down the hall to the main living room. She was overwhelmed by the sheer sexual power of the sight she saw. Liz asked Clair to excuse her and Mel for a moment; and they left and went to the kitchen.

"I see you've been eating fattening things again, Mel. There is cream on your chin."

"It was Claire; she was trying to feed me up. I think she likes seeing girls get fat," Mel said defensively.

"I think we'll try a different approach; we'll drop the acting lesson idea. 
Let's give her what she wants."


Liz and Mel returned to the living room. They sat down on the sofa opposite 
Claire. Liz turned to Claire and said, "Well, hello Claire. My name is Liz, and you've met Mel. She tells me some interesting things about you. How you apparently enjoy feeding her - or more to the point, seeing her getting fat."

Claire smiled, "Yes, I suppose I do find the fattening of thin girls quite arousing." She looked in to the distance and recalled, "I used to share a flat with another girl, and she was a really good friend. She went out to work, but I didn't have a job at the time, so I did the housework and the cooking. It was quite soon after we moved in together that I noticed she had put on some weight. My cooking was agreeing with her very well. So instead of telling her what had happened, I watched as she grew. But as I watched, I made the food far richer and much more fattening. She grew fatter every day. She had gained about 35lbs when she discovered what I was doing. She caught me frigging myself off while I watched her getting in to bed, seeing the flesh shimmer and shake, the fat that I had created. Anyway, when she saw what I was doing to her, she freaked out and left."

Liz was quite taken with that account. She looked deeply into Claire's eyes and said, "Okay, what do you think you would like to see happen to Mel here?" She stood up with Mel. She gently undid the buttons on her clothing and removed all but her panties.

"Hmm. I'd love to see her thighs get fat and touch at the tops, and her belly would be better if it were sagging over her panties. She needs to have a nice lot of fat on her tits, too."

Liz turned to Mel and began to stroke her belly. "Would you like her belly to be as big as mine?"

"Wow, yes, please!" 

Liz began to seduce Mel and popped her nipple between Mel's lips. Mel began to suck hard on her tits. She was sucking so greedily, she was going to get very fat. The effects were quick to take place. Mel's belly started to blow out, and her legs became thicker and so soft. Her arms were getting fatter, and her face was rounding. The site of Mel's expansion was turning Claire on. 

Claire didn't see Rachel enter the room; she first felt her fat thigh touching hers. Rachel was only wearing panties; her belly was flowing over her thighs and sides; the huge ass as squeezing against Claire's side. She whispered to 
Claire, "Ooh, she looks so good, doesn't she? Look how round her belly is getting. She's getting big; look at her thighs now; they're getting dimples of cellulite. Feel my fat and how soft it is; see how my legs are so thick and creamy soft. Every mouthful makes her get fatter, you look like a girl who needs a few extra pounds of fat on her." 

Rachel fondled her own tits, and got her nipples really hard. She turned toward Claire and with her free hand; forced her big hard nipple into Claire's mouth and began to feed her. Precisely as expected, Claire was hooked on the drug. She swallowed large mouthfuls at quite a speed. "Now there's a woman who wants a big, big belly!" thought Rachel as she went on. 

Suddenly, a pop was heard. Claire's jeans had burst open at the seam. A large bulge of fat was pushing out. The buttons of her shirt were popping off; her growing tits were spilling out. Another seam in her jeans ripped open at her inner thighs, the now thick soft flabby legs were growing further. The arms of her shirt split, and her bra snapped at her back. Deep rolls were growing fast around her midriff. She grew larger and larger; still she kept sucking - more and more. Her face was rounding and chins were forming; her ass was swelling, tearing the remains of the jeans to shreds. 

Finally after three and a half hours, Rachel pulled her nipple out of Clair's now soft pudgy face. She looked over at Liz, who had finished with Mel now that she had blimped up superbly. "Let's take these beauties up to bed; they are sure going to get a shock when they wake up," suggested Liz. 

"Claire is going to grow much more by the end of this week; she took so much milk. Mel will be surprised at her nice round belly. We can help them to feed each other your shortbreads," laughed Rachel. 

All the women became great friends during and after the play. Mel, Sylvia, 
Julie, and Claire, all had the drug injected in to their tits shortly after that. Now they are all super-sized plumpers, and, these days, it can be seen quite easily that lots of young men and women in this town are getting fatter. 

There must be something in the milk!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Apr 26, 2020)

Milk! It does a body Good......


----------

